# Renault FT-17's by HaT.



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi everyone! 

I just finished building these 1/72nd scale FT-17's by HaT. 









Renault FT-17 with 37mm Cannon









Renault FT-17 with Hotchkiss Machine Gun

To see more of the tanks and to read on some tips to construct them, please visit my web page here : http://www.monster-hobbies.com/apps/forums/topics/show/5404855-ww1-1945-renault-ft-17-tanks-?next=

These models are going to appear in a huge diorama at the High River Public Library...once I get them done.


----------

